# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  successione di azioni

## erika88

vorrei sapere perchè, in una pratica di successione, la banca mi informa che il de cuius ha in portafoglio numero tot di azioni, e non mi informa del loro valore alla data del decesso del de cuius.
cosa bisogna indicare nel modello 4 da presentare all'agenzia delle entrate?
il solo numero di quote possedute o il loro controvalore alla data del decesso?
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> vorrei sapere perchè, in una pratica di successione, la banca mi informa che il de cuius ha in portafoglio numero tot di azioni, e non mi informa del loro valore alla data del decesso del de cuius.

  Ritengo che siano azioni che hanno una quotazione, no?    

> cosa bisogna indicare nel modello 4 da presentare all'agenzia delle entrate?
> il solo numero di quote possedute o il loro controvalore alla data del decesso?
> grazie

  A logica, direi il controvalore. 
Ma non sono cose che fa il notaio queste qui??

----------


## erika88

in effetti la pratica è seguita da un perito, che fatta apposita richiesta di certificazione patrimoniale, si è visto rispondere dalla banca con il solo numero di quote azionarie in possesso del de cuius (e non comprensive del loro valore unitario alla data di decesso del cliente, come è successo per delle quote di fondi comuni).
quindi l'interrogativo: sono due cose distinte, per cui su una si indica anche il controvalore mentre non è necessario sull'altra?

----------


## Contabile

Le azioni non sono soggette ad imposta di successione purch&#233; gli “aventi causa proseguono esercizio di attivit&#224; di impresa o detengono controllo per periodo non inferiore a 5 anni da data di trasferimento”, rendendo al momento della successione o donazione, apposita dichiarazione in tal senso. 
Puoi leggere questo

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Le azioni non sono soggette ad imposta di successione purché gli aventi causa proseguono esercizio di attività di impresa o detengono controllo per periodo non inferiore a 5 anni da data di trasferimento, rendendo al momento della successione o donazione, apposita dichiarazione in tal senso.

  E dici che non si devono neppure mettere in denunzia di successione ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## erika88

> Le azioni non sono soggette ad imposta di successione purché gli aventi causa proseguono esercizio di attività di impresa o detengono controllo per periodo non inferiore a 5 anni da data di trasferimento, rendendo al momento della successione o donazione, apposita dichiarazione in tal senso. 
> Puoi leggere questo

  ma qui non si tratta di proseguire un'attività societaria del de cuius, e tra l'altro l'erede è un'ascendete !!!
come si risolve ???
grazie.

----------


## Contabile

Nel caso di ascendente si applicano le disposizioni dell'art 16 del Decreto legislativo 346/90. Non penso ci possano essere altre soluzioni.

----------

